# Get over DP without drugs?!



## nika (Apr 19, 2012)

Is there anybody who try to get over his depersonalisation without drugs? Do you think dp can disapear alone without drugs?

Now i am pregnant and i cant take medicine, and i affraid this feeling will never end!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Yea its best to overcome it without drugs there a good amount of cases were drugs have helped and cured but overwheming majority peoples dp take a turn for the worst when they embrace all kinds of diffrent antiphycotics Stick with supplements they really help long term


----------



## nika (Apr 19, 2012)

DP boy said:


> Yea its best to overcome it without drugs there a good amount of cases were drugs have helped and cured but overwheming majority peoples dp take a turn for the worst when they embrace all kinds of diffrent antiphycotics Stick with supplements they really help long term


I will have a little hope if i know a man who overcame dp whitout drugs!!! Is there anyone?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd suggest mindfulness and either dbt or act therapies, there are workbooks available for the last two and therapists and group programs, mindfulness you can get info on anywhere, there's a newer book on mindfulness specifically for dp now.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm almost better and only take vitamins. In the beginning I saw a psychologist who wrote me a new prescription every time I saw her. I tried like 12 different medications and every single one made my dp worse and added new problems that lingered after I stopped the medications. I had to go off everything and it was the best decision I ever made.

I saw an anaology about dp once that made a lot of sense to me. Dp is a defense mechanism against trauma. Sneezing is a defense mechanism of the body against forgein invaders. In general, you wouldn't try a million drugs trying to find a cure for a sneeze because there is nothing to cure. The same goes for dp. I know a lot of people like to view it as an illness or a psychiatric condition but it's not. It's actually as natural and physically harmless as a sneeze, just a whole lot more uncomfortable. So in the same way you wouldn't try to cure a sneeze because you cannot cure a defense mechanism of the body, you can't try to cure dp because it too is a defense mechanism. Medications will do nothing for primary dp (dp that is not a fleeting symptom of something like seizures or depression).

I think the important thing to realize that dp cannot harm you. I know that the sensations that go along with it are distressing, even terrifying, but in reality, physically, you are completely healthy, strong, and safe. The feelings dp gives you are just that, feelings. And false ones at that cause by abnormal blood flow in different regions of the brain. Essentially, your brain is lying to you. I trick is to stop fearing the sensations and stop believing the lies. That's where behavioral therapies are invaluable. They train you to think and act differently and that breaks the cycle dp feeds on. When you learn to break it, you recover.


----------



## nika (Apr 19, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I'm almost better and only take vitamins. In the beginning I saw a psychologist who wrote me a new prescription every time I saw her. I tried like 12 different medications and every single one made my dp worse and added new problems that lingered after I stopped the medications. I had to go off everything and it was the best decision I ever made.
> 
> I saw an anaology about dp once that made a lot of sense to me. Dp is a defense mechanism against trauma. Sneezing is a defense mechanism of the body against forgein invaders. In general, you wouldn't try a million drugs trying to find a cure for a sneeze because there is nothing to cure. The same goes for dp. I know a lot of people like to view it as an illness or a psychiatric condition but it's not. It's actually as natural and physically harmless as a sneeze, just a whole lot more uncomfortable. So in the same way you wouldn't try to cure a sneeze because you cannot cure a defense mechanism of the body, you can't try to cure dp because it too is a defense mechanism. Medications will do nothing for primary dp (dp that is not a fleeting symptom of something like seizures or depression).
> 
> I think the important thing to realize that dp cannot harm you. I know that the sensations that go along with it are distressing, even terrifying, but in reality, physically, you are completely healthy, strong, and safe. The feelings dp gives you are just that, feelings. And false ones at that cause by abnormal blood flow in different regions of the brain. Essentially, your brain is lying to you. I trick is to stop fearing the sensations and stop believing the lies. That's where behavioral therapies are invaluable. They train you to think and act differently and that breaks the cycle dp feeds on. When you learn to break it, you recover.


Thanks! How i can overcome the dp, when its constant? Did you felt it constantly too?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

I´m in my fifth week without meds. I believe I have some withdrawal symptoms, but so far there has not been much difference in my DP.


----------



## nika (Apr 19, 2012)

..........


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

nika said:


> Thanks! How i can overcome the dp, when its constant? Did you felt it constantly too?


Yes, I have had dp 24/7 for 2 1/2 years. I highly recommend you buy the book Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder by Fugen Neziroglu. It has a lot of good information and behavior therapies that will help.


----------



## Imran (Apr 23, 2012)

im not on meds i feel %95 better than i did last year no therapy either.







so yes its possible


----------

